# The 500pt "Garbage" challenge.



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

We can all beard. We can all come up with the ZOMGWTFBBQ PEWPEW list of death.

45x Lootaz, Double Lash etc etc.

However, how good are you..... at being rubbish.

The rules:

+ You have to make the WORST! army list you can come up with.
+ You MUST spend 500 points. Never more. Slightly less is acceptable given the nature of points values however you must strive to spend as close to 500 points as possible.
+ Your army MUST conform to all the standard force organisation rules.
NEW RULE 
+ You MUST be able to deploy your entire army onto the table (no cheating by keeping 300 points of unsummonable Daemons)

NOW GO.. UNLEASH THE ANTI-BEARD WITHIN! Show us how crap you can really be.

Open discussion on all lists submitted is encouraged, as game theory to try and prove something is too useful.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

*Shas'o:*
-Flamer
-Advanced Stablization System
-Command & Control Node
-Bonding Knife
-HW Blacksun Filter
-HW Multi-Tracker
-HW Target Lock
Cost = 117pts

*Tau Ethereal:*
-Honour Blade
-EMP Grenades
-Bonding knife
-HW Blacksun Filter
-HW Multi-Tracker
-HW Target Lock
Cost = 81pts

*Firewarriors:*
-12 (Carbines & Photon Grenades)
-Shas'ui (Markerlight, HW Blacksun Filter)
Cost = 155pts

*Firewarriors:*
-12 (Carbines & Photon Grenades)
-Shas'ui (HW Blacksun Filter)
Cost = 145pts

*Total: 498pts*

I feel dirty...


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Naked chaos lord. The rest of the points in summoned deamons. 

Winner.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

OddJob said:


> Naked chaos lord. The rest of the points in summoned deamons.
> 
> Winner.


Please read the rules: Army must comform to standard force organisation. Summoned Daemons do not take up a force organisation slot.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*500 Points Blood Angels* 



*1 Captain 100*

*1 Techmarine 105*
_w/ 5 Servitors, 1 Thunder Hammer_
*1 Techmarine 75*
_w/ 5 Servitors_

*5 Scouts 75*

*5 Scouts 75*

*Scout Biker Squad 70*

All Headlong charge through no-mans land.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm thinking

Necron Lord
+ Solar Pulse (pretty useless item)
+ Chronometron (Again, very limited tactical use)
+ Disruption Field (Staying with the theme of very situtational, redundant items)

10 Warriors

10 Warriors

Total 495 points.

No phylactery means the lord goes down and stays down. No warscythe removes any hop he has of being useful.

20 Warriors - they don't come much more basic than this.

Phase out on 16 deaths. So you don't even need to kill the entire army to beat it. We'll be back seems quite strong in this environment though. However the codex says Necron units *MAY* self repair so you could in theory just not bother.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

2 sets of 5 assault marines with a powerfist in a razorback with twin lascannon and dozer blades and 2 Sanguinary priests with Lightening claw
500 exact-Hope that's mean ^^;;


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Let's try this with IG...

HQ:
CCS

Troops:
2x Penal Squads

Infantry Platoon:
Command Squad
2x Infantry squads

Heavy:
Deathstrike Missile

That's 500 exactly I believe.

So, we've got 40 troops with nothing but las-weapons (which is all well and good, until someone fields a rhino, lol), and a deathstrike. If the deathstrike fires it could probably do some damage, but that's a big _if_ there...


----------



## theoldnagg (Apr 27, 2010)

tyranid prime
10 gaunts with spike rifles x2
6 spore mines x3
6 rippers x2

180 points that blows up when anything touches it


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> 2 sets of 5 assault marines with a powerfist in a razorback with twin lascannon and dozer blades and 2 Sanguinary priests with Lightening claw
> 500 exact-Hope that's mean ^^;;


You fail.

Seriously, re-read the original post. It;s supposed to be awful lists not cheese.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Chaos Lord -100
Dreadnought w/ Plasma Cannon and Missile Launcher-105
5 Chaos Marines -75
5 Chaos Marines -75
11 Lesser Daemons

This list makes me lol :laugh:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

1x space marine captain
3x five scouts with shotguns and bolt pistols, sarge has teleport homer
1x eight scouts with shotguns and bolt pistols, sarge has teleport homer. 

499 points. What a gem.

It would actually be hilarious to get people to do a tournament like this, but you had to use someone else's list, so you actually were trying to do your best with what you had.

As for the army I just listed, I guess you would want to try to just gob them all together and hope you had some guys left when you finally got those awesome shotguns in range. Or cower in cover. That works too.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Wolf guard battle leader: 70

Lone Wolf 45
termie armor

blood claw pack x 5 75

blood claw pack x 5 75

Fenrisian wolf pack x5 40

Fenrisian wolf pack x5 40

Fenrisian wolf pack x5 40

Long Fangs pack 5 115
Melta Gun 3

500 points exactly.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

500pt Eldar horrible existance team

HQ - Autarch with Scorp Chain Sword and Deathspinner - 80pts
Troop 1 - 14 Guardians with Bright Lance - 142pts
Troop 2 - 14 Guardians with Bright Lance - 142pts
Troop 3 - 13 Guardians with Bright Lance - 134pts
498pts / 500pts

The bright lances might seem strong for a supposed to be horrible list, but the guardians weak BS means only 50% chance of hitting with each shot. Their regular weapons are only range 12 and their weak toughness and only 5+ save make them easy work against anything. The Autarch is geared with the weakest sword option and a gun with short range and ap '-'. If played properly, this list would still loose to anything.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

there's some awesomely shit lists here. keep up the good work guys.

I think the Shotgun Scouts are the worst so far. Exceelent use of teleport homers to soak points up, I commend you.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Captain - 100

5 Scouts with Shotguns - 75pts
5 Scouts with Shotguns, Teleport Homor - 90pts

Land Speeder - 50pts
Land Speeder - 50pts
Land Speeder - 50pts

Whirlwind - 85pts


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Captain - 100
> 
> 5 Scouts with Shotguns - 75pts
> 5 Scouts with Shotguns, Teleport Homor - 90pts
> ...


I would love to go up against this list with the Eldar, Guardian swarm list I made. I would pack all of them so tight that if the Whirlwind hit, he would decimate all the squads .


----------



## cybernomad (Oct 24, 2008)

What about this list for Eldar

HQ
Autarch (Warp Jump, Chainsword, lasblaster) 101 
( Don't roll double lot, you'll be lost in the warp!)

Troops
12 Guardians Shuriken Cannon 101
12 Guardians Shuriken Cannon 101

Fast
Vyper (Shuriken Cannon, Vectored Engines, Star Engines, Spirit Stones) 95
Vyper (Shuriken Cannon, Vectored Engines, Star Engines, Spirit Stones) 95
(Expensive sheets of paper)


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

160
Fabius Bile
75
5x CSMarines
75
5x CSMarines
40
CSpawn
40
CSpawn
40
CSpawn
65
5x LDeamons

495/500

It make sad for all.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Orks

HQ
Weirdboy-55 pts

Troops
3 x 30 grots w/3 runtherds w/grot prods-405 pts

Heavy Support 
1 Looted Wagon w/boarding plank-40 pts

To be honest this has to be one of the worst set ups, 3 troops that sucks both in combat and shooting, a very weak and unpredictable psyker HQ that has little to no protection and an almost useless vehicle w/paper thin armour, no weapons, is open-topped and has a chance of doing nothing on a roll of a 1. It even has almost no possibility of handling any type of vehicle.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Anything from the Chaos Daemons codex.
Try to make them misshap.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Grimskul25 said:


> Orks
> 
> HQ
> Weirdboy-55 pts
> ...



This is impressively godawful. I think your only hope with this beast is to sit on objectives and hope for an early game end.


And now, for another list. I think the Tau would be hard pressed to bring worse than this in to battle.

Shas'O with command and control node, advanced stabilization system, targeting array and bonding knife x 2 220 points

6 fire warriors with carbines and shas'ui, who has marker light, drone controller and two marker drones. x 2 280 points


500 points exactly.


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

CSM have a bit of an advantage here given that with a list of lord, 2x5 CSM and the rest lesser daemons, the daemons can never enter play so you're only playing with 240 points of stuff. So in the interest of fairness I'd house-rule it to say that your entire army must at least have a chance of ever entering play :biggrin:

I'm really tempted to play this with my group. As someone mentioned earlier, you'd have to swap armies and try to win with someone else's bad list to prove that it's better than yours. Otherwise you'd just do stupid stuff with your army and that wouldn't work.

So, I'm thinking something like:

Abaddon
Greater Daemon
2x5 CSM

That's a little over at 525, and if I had my codex here I'd find a cheaper lord, but you get the idea. Comedy as it would be to see Abaddon get possessed, I suspect the GD would rip through the rest of the bad armies posted here though. So maybe not so great...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

With that list you just wait for Abbadon to lose all but 1 wound then:

Opponent: Oh yey I have almost killed your only hard model

Abbadon: *Turns into greater deamon*

Opponent: Aw Fuckbears


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

The 90 Grot list may have shit shooting attacks.

But there's 90 of them.

90 shots - 45 hits - 15 wounds vs T4 - 5 dead power armour troops.

They kick out a lot of punishment for crappy little gobbos.


*NEW RULE: You have to be able to deploy all 500 points to the table.*


----------



## Bouncytube (May 10, 2010)

Tyranid warrior prime w/ toxin sacs, spinefists = 90

Ripper swarm x 3 = 30

Ripper swarm x 3 = 30

Termagaunts x 10 = 50

Pyrovore x 2 = 90

Spore mines x 6 = 60

Spore mines x 6 = 60

Biovore x 2 = 90

Total = 500. This force is going to be unstoppable!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Those Biovores are looking a bit too viable, get some Sky Slashers in there. 

Aramoro


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

500 point Blood "Garbage" Angels V2.0

1 Captain 103
w/ storm bolter
5 Scouts 80
w/ meltabombs
5 Scouts 100
w/ locator beacon
5 Scouts 75
1 Whirlwind 141
w/ storm bolter, a hunter killer missile, a dozer blade, extra armour, searchlight

One Point Left. Scouts group together. Captain Goes Solo and if he gets into combat Whirlwind barrages nearby enemy squads. 

I think this is the most epicness list.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmm I think all the vehicle lists are too useful.

I mean, you have like.... an armour value and everything. Any true awful lists won't be able to kill them so you instantly become a useful army.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Whizzwang said:


> Hmmm I think all the vehicle lists are too useful.
> 
> I mean, you have like.... an armour value and everything. Any true awful lists won't be able to kill them so you instantly become a useful army.


well my list could kill vehicles... if my Long fangs are completely ignored and allowed to stand 12 inches from said vehicle in a turn lmao


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*"Chocolate Teapots Of Doom"* 500-point list

*HQ 
• Chaos Lord Bhargâth the Permanently Befuddled* - Personal Icon
95 points

*ELITES
• 5 Possessed, Squad 'Bewildered'* - Icon of Chaos Glory
135 points

*TROOPS
• 5 Chaos Marines, Squad 'Clueless'* - Aspiring Champion with twin-linked bolter
95 points
*• 5 Chaos Marines, Squad 'Incompetent'* - Aspiring Champion with twin-linked bolter
95 points
*• 6 Lesser Daemons*
78 points

*TOTAL:*
498 points


I can't see how to make a worse Chaos list than this...:biggrin:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Svart I'm sorry but I have to disqulaify you for your use of coloured dots, you're making us all look bad :biggrin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

plus broke the latest rule put in with the lesser demons


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

he's taken Icons, so I'll allow it as his whole force can make it to the table.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Damn right - plus ading an IoCG to a unit that's already Fearless has the bonus of extra pointlessness :biggrin:


----------



## theoldnagg (Apr 27, 2010)

v2 of tyranid list

tyranid prime- spinefists
12 termagants- spike rifles +1 strangleweb
12 termagants- spike rifles +1 strangleweb
6 spore mines
6 spore mines
6 spore mines
3 ripper swarms- tunnel swarms
3 ripper swarms- tunnel swarms

if the rippers deepstike in they have to avoid all the spore mines that will be in the way and be within synapse range or start dieing. If the prime dies the gaunts will sit around and the rippers will start dieing.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Chaos Daemons - Weakness Incarnate:

HQ:
Epidemius - 110
Herald of Nurgle - 50

Elites:
3 Beasts of Nurgle - 105
3 Beasts of Nurgle - 105
1 Beast of Nurgle - 35

Troops:
3x Nurglings -39
4x Nurglings - 52

Total: 496

Why does this army suck? Well, Edpidemius tally won't really provide any benefits as that require you to kill something. And he is rubbish in CC. Just like all the other units. All they really can do is prevent themselves from dying. 

What makes this list the worst? No shooting, no antitank, nothing capable of killing and no units to claim objectives. That's right, since the only troops in the list are swarms 2/3's of the missions are impossible to win outright! And Daemonic Assault is really shit in a KP mission when you only start out with half your army (which almost entirely consisting of SnP units) and none of them can really kill anything. Any good? Absolutely not!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have yet to see anything from the WH codex or the DE codex. Would have thought they would be in with a shot. I think i sshould have a look at the WH dex when i get home. Repentia maybe.....and a 200+pt hq

Downloaded it. Try this

HQ 
INQ lord
Evicerator 
Liber heresius
hexagrammic wards
rosarius
power stake (replaces laspistol)
purity seals
retinue
3 sages
3 penitents
3 familiars
3 acolytes with mancatchers(replace laspistols),purity seals, auspexes,krak grenades
280 pts

elite inquisitor
evicerator (replaces laspistol)
rosarius
purity seals
psyloccum
3 penitents
3 familiars
117 pts

troops
5 ist's 
50pts

5 ist's 
50pts

Basically i have 3 laspistols and 10 hellguns. the ap 5 variety so they are basically lasguns. All the bonuses to initiative are cancelled by the evicerators. 
Do we suck or what?


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Chaos Lord w/ Plasma Pistol, Powerfist, Meltabombs, Personal Icon -140

Chaos Lord w/ Plasma Pistol, Powerfist, Meltabombs, Personal Icon -140

5x Khorne Berserkers w/ Personal Icon- 110

5x Khorne Berserkers w/ Personal Icon- 110

500 points exactly.

Nothing but melee, with no transports. Any army with the slightest bit of dakka will shred them. Personal Icons serve no purpose, Meltabombs are redundant because of PFs, and PFs on the lords will make their initiative 1, making sure they go last in combat.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Worst Necron list, and therefore probably one of the worst lists possible in 40k:

Lord
Warriors + DisFields x10
Warriors + DisFields x10
=500pts exactly

Absolutely NO war gear for the Lord. DisFields are only useful vs Vehicles... In CC!?! 
These guys are all going to be dead by turn 2, at the latest.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm....ARRRRRRRRRRRGH's list is pretty bad, but I think I can do a bit worse with the Chaos daemons. The Epidemus + Nurgling combo is a little too potentially effective:


Epidemus [110]

Herald of Nurgle [50] x3

5 Daemonettes [75] x2

6 Furies [90]


Epidemus and the heralds don't really add anything, and can only attach to each other. The rest of the army is 16 models, 10 of which have toughness 3 and only a 5+ save.

I agree with the consensus that vehicles of any type, and large quantities of bodies (even if they're guardsmen or grots) is more effective than some give them credit for. Now here's a crappy Ork army:


Warboss w/powerfist, attack squig [100] x2

3 Nobz w/3 powerfists and 3 ammo runts [150] x2


Yeah, they're great in close combat, but they all have 6+ armor saves, move slowly, and you only have 8 models on the table.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I want to organise a tournament with these steaming piles of shit, except in 1000 points. Something like you send in the army you want to play with like 4 weeks before the tournament, you collect them and randomly distribute shitty lists, players have 4 weeks to practice with their lists and get the necessary models in case they don't have some.

I'd love it.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Now here's a crappy Ork army:
> 
> 
> Warboss w/powerfist, attack squig [100] x2
> ...


Yeah... that is pretty crappy. The only thing with it is that yes, it is only 8 models, but it is also 18 wounds (warboss have 3 right?). If they got in CC though, game over.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Kayvaan shrike. 195

Techmarine 50
5 servitors 50

2x5 scouts, 180
shotguns and teleport homers

475 pts of crap, shrike is good when supported but in this list just an expensive captain
Without vehicles the techmarine is just a 50pt marine with +1 save
scouts with shotguns shoud die in droves and do very little.

to be honest any of the special characters could fit in this list with very little impovement as Cantor needs sternguard, lysander needs termies or at the very least someone with a bolter, vulkan and korsarro would yet again be over priced captains.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Crappy Eldar list:

Farseer w/eldritch storm -75
20x storm guardians -160
20x storm guardians -160
13x storm guardians -104

Total = 499 spot on

Very shit as it has runs across the field it will get blown to shite, also will die eaily in close combat as the whole army only has T3 with a 5+ sv.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good(bad) list but it think you would still shred mine. I have 30 guys with 13 guns(st 3). the best save in the army is 4+ and the rest are 5+ and the only units with any cc punch strike at I1. The necrons will flog me in cc.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Hmm....ARRRRRRRRRRRGH's list is pretty bad, but I think I can do a bit worse with the Chaos daemons. The Epidemus + Nurgling combo is a little too potentially effective:
> 
> 
> Epidemus [110]
> ...


Wh00t?! That Daemons list is way better than mine. It can actually win an objective mission if played carefully. And Harpies are fast enough to get into CC. And they have 2 attacks base. But the Hq's are just crappe. 
And the Ork list is just awesome. Although way too good in CC.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Crap chaos list:

Lord -90
6x CSM -90
5x CSM -75
3x spawn -120
3x spawn -120

Total = 495

Spawn move very slowly and are unpredictable in combat, marines will get shot to shite and fail their morale cheack. CSM Lord enough said.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I has it.

Chaos Lord - 90pts
5 Chaos Marines - 75pts
5 Chaos Marines - 75pts
20 Summoned Daemons - 260pts

You have 11 modals, a naked Lord, basic chaos marines and 20 daemons you can't even summon. VICTOR


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> I has it.
> 
> Chaos Lord - 90pts
> 5 Chaos Marines - 75pts
> ...


Psst. Dude. Rules say you have to be able to deploy everything. Get an icon and its a deal.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Wh00t?! That Daemons list is way better than mine. It can actually win an objective mission if played carefully. And Harpies are fast enough to get into CC. And they have 2 attacks base. But the Hq's are just crappe.
> And the Ork list is just awesome. Although way too good in CC.


You have a point, but I don't think either list would survive long enough to win an objective mission. The epidemus + heralds + nurgling combo might just work at 500 points though.

The Ork list won't survive the shooting phase against anything besides grots. As long as the opponents don't huddle everything in one spot, the Orks won't have a chance, even if they do manage to reach something in close combat before being shot to pieces.

Here's a Space Wolf list similar to neilbatte's Shike list, which I believe is even worse than his:

Logan Grimnar [275]

3 Wolf Guard [48] x2

Iron Priest w/3 servitors and 3 cyberwolves [125]


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Daemon Hunters 500 points

Inq Lord 312
Null Rod, Force Weapon, Psycannon Bolts, Targeter, Power armour, master crafted weapon, teleport homer
3 Familiars, 3 Hierophants, 3 Sages, 3 Mystics, 
Sanctuary, Scourging, Banishment, Holocaust

Storm Troopers x5 94
Veteran with mastercrafted hellgun, Teleport Homer, frag grenades, krak grenades, targeter, carapace armour, 

Storm Troopers x5 94
Veteran with mastercrafted hellgun, Teleport Homer, frag grenades, krak grenades, targeter, carapace armour,


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> ...players have 4 weeks to practice with their lists


I love the idea of the Garbage Wars...but surely if you practiced with the list, you might have a chance of actually being effective with it? Hell, you might actually _kill_ something; which is contrary to the spirit of the whole thing  A better way to do it - purely IMO - would be to compile a list of all the Lists Of Crapness, then draw up who faces who..and then randomly assign lists to each player on the day. This would maximise the chance of utter incompetence and uselessness for all :biggrin:

*Heresy Online presents:* *CRAPFEST!*


_____


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Get a mek wit a powerklaw, and 2 mobs of grotz at 30, looted wagon with redpaint and plank.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The frustrating thing for Necron armies is that 460pt of the 500pts are mandatory and decided for you by the BRB, in terms of crappness from a player's point of view that ranks pretty high..


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Warboss, Twin-linked Shoota, Attack Squig - 80 points.

Warboss, Shoota/Rokkit-Kombi Weapon, Attack Squig - 80 points.

10 Gretchin, Runtherd - 40 points.

10 Gretchin, Runtherd - 40 points.

10 Gretchin, Runtherd - 40 points.

10 Gretchin, Runtherd - 40 points.

10 Gretchin, Runtherd - 40 points.

10 Gretchin, Runtherd - 40 points.

2 Big Gunz, Lobbas - 50 points.

2 Big Gunz, Lobbas - 50 points.

That's 500 points of attacks that will do nothing against most troops, whilst one good shot will take out a gretchin squad. Personally I think a tourney using bad lists would be immensly entertaining.

P.S can we submit more than one list because I can think of some truly godawful Chaos and Eldar lists.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Farseer with all the powers, singing spear, runes of warding and witnessing
Farseer with no powers, runes of warding and witnessing
10 storm guardians
10 storm guardians
shadow weaver x2

498 of squishy nigh-useless eldar.


----------

